

Rails 3 + Devise + Uploadify = No Flash Session Hacks - ariejan
http://ariejan.net/2011/03/27/rails-3--devise--uploadify--no-flash-session-hacks/

======
ctide
Adding (and exposing) reusable auth tokens to get around a configuration issue
seems like awfully bad advice.

------
callmeed
I got this working in a Rails 3/Devise app in a matter of minutes:
<https://github.com/blueimp/jQuery-File-Upload>

No Flash to worry about

~~~
ariejan
Nice solution, but: MSIE and Opera have no support for Drag & Drop, multiple
file selection or upload progress indication.

